# Wix vs. Mann Oil Filters



## vegasmac (Mar 15, 2009)

Doing an oil change on a 07 Jetta 2.5. Are WIX filters as good as Mann? Noticed that filters form STP, Purolator and Fram all look identical to the Mann and say "Made in Germany". Are these filters made by Mann and just rebranded for sale here in the states? Any info is much appreciated!


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Wix vs. Mann Oil Filters (vegasmac)*

this is more of an opinion question...is blue or silver better...they are pretty much the same
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...04067 



_Modified by pturner67 at 5:33 AM 3-16-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Wix vs. Mann Oil Filters (pturner67)*

I can't speak directly about Wix, but I do know that the cartridge filter for the 2.0T sold by Fram is virtually identical to a Mann. I believe that for some of these more uncommon filters that sell in lower quantities the manufacturers just rebrand another manfacturer's.


----------

